
Microsoft dead?  Please.  [Apparently not everyone agrees with Paul] - mattculbreth
http://www.deepjiveinterests.com/2007/04/07/microsoft-dead-please/
======
volida
A lot of people seem to have missed the point, and this post is amongst them..

So for those who keep missing it...

Once upon a time the trend was to write desktop applications, but because
Microsoft had control, was able to kill big players like Netscape, for which
they ended up DOJ with MS being accused for monopoly...

Other victims: Java Virtual Machine of Sun was replicated as a Microsoft Java
Machine which was incompatible and Sun accused them too. WordPerfect, Lotus,
Corel, HTML editors, media players, and the list goes on...

Microsoft was really scary for anyone developing for MS Windows, because
nothing could stop MS cloning your app and just ship it with their OS and
killing you instantly.

How is Google now scary for everyone making web apps? ...Can you understand
that? You do? Good! Now you understand what Microsoft used to be.

------
gibsonf1
Maybe the best solution to avoid all the confusion would have been to title
the essay: "Microsoft's Monopoly is Dead", but this is far less eye-catching
than the title used. It also wouldn't have stirred up the attention the
article is getting nearly as much.

~~~
Elfan
"Irrelevant" would have still been eye catching and more to the point.

------
mukund
I remember reading an article that alleged microsoft had "gifted" few bloggers
with some laptops. Is this author also trying for that ;-)

MS word or operating system, if people are given something better and they
adapt to it, then MSFT will be history. Regarding huge tons of money in MSFT
reserve, those will turn to dust. Money cant buy or stem things

~~~
tonyhung
Is this author trying for that? Speaking _as_ the author, I can say that I am
not fishing for anything except for intelligent debate ;)

Your argument about finding a better product, however, is a bit off. History
is littered with better products and better companies getting relegated to the
proverbial dustbin. After all, if it was true, Apple, or even Amiga, would
have been King decades ago.

t @ dji

------
mattculbreth
This blog is like many of the comments (
<http://programming.reddit.com/info/1fyou/comments> ) on the Reddit discussion
about Paul's essay. I think a lot of people are missing the point. Microsoft
has lost, perhaps irrevocably, their overwhelming dominance over the industry.

------
Sam_Odio
Upmodded, since we drink too much of the yc kool-aid as it is :)

That's not to say the Microsoft hasn't jumped the shark.. but it is refreshing
to hear the other side.

------
reitzensteinm
Maybe Paul should have called it Microsoft: The Big Friendly Giant.

